

Does Your Learning Management System Marginalize Women? - Moral_
https://medium.com/p/85f70e865749

======
eco
This whole thing just seems like an employee misinterpreted a phrase by the
CEO and instead of apologizing for publicly calling him out based on the
mistaken interpretation doubled down so he could feel self-righteous about his
original decision.

If you google "silence as consent" the top results are filled with the
parliamentary interpretation and given the context it's obvious that's what
the CEO meant. The employee assumed the worst rather than the simplest
explanation and made a fool of himself in the process. His heart was in the
right place, at least, and had the CEO actually made a joke about rape during
a quarterly meeting, calling the CEO out on it may have been a courageous
decision that could have changed a toxic company culture. That wasn't the case
though and he just threw away his job for nothing.

------
hashberry
Reminds me of the dongle/forking joke fiasco. Anytime a woman hears a crude
joke she thinks it is directed at her and all of womankind. The man must then
be shamed publicly. This is our future.

------
sp332
The rape interpretation is not one I've heard before, or the one I would
charitably assign given the context. But if I was in Josh's position, I would
apologize while still being shocked at the misinterpretation.

